# 10g tank.. whats the coolest or biggest fish



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a 10g tank all reayd for a fish or fishes... so jw whats the coolest ot biggest fish i can get or something.. i need some better ideas.. thanks alot


















brian


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

if its a piranha- nothing for life

if its something else- wrong forum


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with there isn't a piranha you can have in their for life. Try asking one of the cichlid guys. I know nothing of cichlids but maybe you'll have a better chance there. Actually, hopefully they move this to a different section to help ya better


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

a goldfish


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Put some Convicts in there and breed them. Then you can feed the offspring to your piranhas.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> a goldfish
> [snapback]1107405[/snapback]​


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

dwarf puffers or neons.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hahha.. goldfish.. no thanks. lol

i dont know what convicts are

and can i get a dwarf puffer at my lfs?? r they salt water?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol was gonna give some advice on what little I know of convicts but since eltwicho is in the room I'm sure he will provide you with much better info


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

What about butterfly fish? My buddy just got a pair and they are really cool! I have a planted 10g with black sand and a black back ground and a pair of Kribensis Cichlids and they look really great and are very interactive....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo 2-3" serra may be comfortable for a year or 2. Not bigger and most likely not longer.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Get a pacu!!!!! there are awesome little fish


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Convict cichlids. Cichlasoma/Archocentrus nigrofasciatus


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

well i already have a pacu. ahah thats trouble. i already know..

and i dont kno what a serra is... examples?? please

i still dont kno what to get tho.. lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

my advice...research research research before you get anything!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i know.. but i jus want ideas... i want a puffer now. lol


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> yeah i know.. but i jus want ideas... i want a puffer now. lol
> [snapback]1107474[/snapback]​


They look pretty neat!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haha thats tight.. well i dont kno if my lfs have any fw puffers.. so im gonna have my mom go and look for me. lol. i hope they do bcuz that would b cool..

how many puffers could i get for a 10g??


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

They sell them online, I just can't find the URL at the moment. You can fit 3 safely..assuming your 10gal is going to be planted. Preferably 1 male/2 females, rule of thumb is 3gal per puffer.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

alright thats cool.. so like.. do they sell them at lfs or not.. bcuz ur talkin about etting them online?? jw


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

petsmart sells them


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

petsmarst sell what??? puffers for fw?? really.. well i better go check it out. its jus a few miles away.. thanks


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Call first


----------



## 110 street (Apr 18, 2005)

get a baby reddevil.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haha coudl a red debil stay in a 10g for life or what??

i will call

thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> alright thats cool.. so like.. do they sell them at lfs or not.. bcuz ur talkin about etting them online?? jw
> [snapback]1107531[/snapback]​


It all depends on your local fish store. My local fish store doesn't have hardly anything, because I am in such a small town.

I think that you should get a puffer. Did you check at PetsMart yet?
~Taylor~


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> haha coudl a red debil stay in a 10g for life or what??
> 
> i will call
> 
> ...


NO, they get much too large. This guy is just fooling around, don't get a red devil, it wouldn't be able to stay in a 10 gallon tank very long at all.
~Taylor~


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Neon tetras. Love those fish.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Or a school of 6 Tiger barbs?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Blue said:


> Or a school of 6 Tiger barbs?
> [snapback]1109876[/snapback]​


That would be cool. You could heavily plant it and put some barbs in there.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

i had a school of 6 tiger babrs.. but my red tailed shark killed and ate one.. hahhaha so yeah...

i will call today


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

get convicts i dont know why everyone is on you sobad everyone has to learn once


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

exodons


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Dwarf puffer


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hahah yeah i dont kno either.. i really want some puffers.. im goin 2 call around now.. but they dont get real big... what other freshwater pufefrs r there?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> hahah yeah i dont kno either.. i really want some puffers.. im goin 2 call around now.. but they dont get real big... what other freshwater pufefrs r there?
> [snapback]1110310[/snapback]​


It's a 10 gallon tank so they have to stay small. An other option is a figure eight puffer. Great looking and pretty active and fun to watch


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah maybe. arent they brackish water tho


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> exodons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no exos in a 10 gallon tank, they need more room to swim


----------

